# Diarrhea after Solid (good) Poop?



## samsaragx

Hello,

I've been a lurker in this website for a while but I finally decided to make an account!









Anyways, I'm currently concerned since I have been having somehow watery diarrhea with "flakes" a little while after having a "normal" or harder than normal stool. Trust me it's usually a nice feeling to get one of those which in my case happens very rarely, but this time I'm getting the diarrhea like I mentioned previously some time after like about 30 mins after. I freaked out by the way and googled it and I think I got mixed up with stuff I read about impacted poo but my bf says how can there be anything impacted if you are also passing large, long stools and yeah that makes sense. Then why the diarrhea after?

Right now there's more going on actually, Last Friday I got a similar scenario... I had a somehow good stool then a couple of hours later I got very very watery diarrhea with some flakes so I thought I had eaten something bad, but the doctor told me to wait it out. I waited and out of nowhere I got cold/flu symptoms and yeah I'm currently recovering from it... right now I only have a very nasty cough with the yellow phlegm and "demonic" voice lol. Anyways, after I had that diarrhea episode on Friday, I couldn't poop for 3 days (until monday morning) and again, it was a nice stool. Then yesterday, again nice poop but then diarrhea again, it wasn't mostly water like the first time I experienced that on Friday, but kinda similar.

My question is, am I really blocked somewhere? I was diagnosed with IBS a couple of years ago after a battery of tests and a colonoscopy. I'm one of those individuals who have the lower right quadrant pain mostly, though sometimes I get the pain in the left too. I have gotten scared out of my mind due to that pain thinking it's the appendix, we have gone to the ER due to that and it's always either gas or I need to pass stool. I'm a nervous person too and I've been under stress for the last few months, more than usual due to some issues in my company but yeah well. In any case, if you guys can give me some insights it would be greatly appreciated. I'm kinda scared since this is the first time I observe this weird thing happening.

Note: I'm taking some medication for the flu: NyQuil, Amoxicillin every 8 hours and for my IBS I take align.

Thank you guys!


----------



## JuneBloom

Not sure what's going on but here's a couple of things that may help ease your mind- fever, phlegm from your cough (sometimes you swallow some), and the heavy sugars in NyQuill can cause diarrhea.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Probably not blocked, just after the bm things moved a bit fast and stuff gets to the rectum before being fully processed. Often if you go before the 6-72 hours that usually is the spacing between BMs it may not have had all the water pulled out of it.

Usually blockage is you haven't had any kind of BM for many days then suddenly have watery diarrhea. Not you have BM's every day and some are not completely dewatered.


----------



## IHeartRinoa

I have this sometimes too, it is very frustrating to think you have got it all out without issue and Bam! back to the toilet you go.


----------



## Twin Mom

This is often what happens to me. I'll have a pretty normal BM first thing in the morning, followed by one or two of the watery loose BMs that have "flakes" of stool and sometimes undigested food. I haven't figured out what is going on.


----------

